# Hey Punks



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I was wearing a flat-billed hat 50 years ago, January 1967.



ah, ha, ha, ha, ho, ho, hee, hee

.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

nice bangs.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Legit


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm guessing that's the original ptarmigan hunting outfit!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

And Capri pants too.-~|--~|--~|--~|--~|--~|--~|--~|-


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The resemblance to Justin Bieber is too funny on way too many levels.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Any particular reason for wearing the bandolier to bed? 


-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> The resemblance to Justin Bieber is too funny on way too many levels.


Oh my.......:shock:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I was wearing a flat-billed hat 50 years ago, January 1967.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okey dokey then that explains a lot;-)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Now days those punks have a sticker on the bill. I don't get it. :?

Those gloves are cool. Ha!


.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Cool pics. There definitely is a resemblance between Goob and the Beibs. 


I bet Beiber wouldn't be such a dufus if he made his own Biltong and ate sparrow surprise.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

The look on your face says that you just spotted something worth killing and making a meal out of.

If I'm vewy vewy quiet.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Naugahyde! The material of the future! (in 1967 anyway)


-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I guess if we're going to share embarrassing and shameful pictures of when we were young.....my season skiing pass photo, 1978?.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> ..................................


"Justin, I am your fodder."

.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

How old were you in that pic? I was seven. You look to be about 10. We are both somewhat seasoned. Still running good though, right?


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

longbow said:


> I guess if we're going to share embarrassing and shameful pictures of when we were young.....my season skiing pass photo, 1978?.


Shameful? Dude you look plain feared outlaw! I was still a bit awkward at 18. It wasn't until my early 20s that I attained my incredible rugged handsomeness&#128513;


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

That hat isn't just flat-brimmed it is turned up. Or "turnt up" as the kids are saying nowadays. Any of you old-timers know what turnt up means? I don't either, but it sounds cool.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

longbow said:


> I guess if we're going to share embarrassing and shameful pictures of when we were young.....my season skiing pass photo, 1978?.


You look like you could be the fifth highway man. Did you know Waylon, Willie, and Kris Kristofferson by chance?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BG1 said:


> How old were you in that pic? I was seven. You look to be about 10. We are both somewhat seasoned. Still running good though, right?


Yeah, I'm still getting around OK but I'm thinking of getting an ATV thingie when I get old.

I was 15 in January 1967. That's whats written on the back of the picture. Got me, I know who took the picture and we were high school pals. I was a baby-faced teen. Don't think I shaved until I was 18, same with my sons.

The bangs are a Beatles thing, really popular then. Before that it was crew-cuts and butch haircuts, a few Elvis hair-dos.

A lot of farmers wore flat-billed hats turned up. Comes from sitting long hours on a tractor kinda bent over the top of the steering wheel nodding off or even resting your chin on your hands on the steering wheel. So you had to turn the bill up to see where you were going.

I've worked around the construction trades for close to 50 years and have quite a hat collection, 350 hats maybe. I'd say half have flat bills.

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

After all the pictures of skewered critter testicles you've posted on here Goob, I thought nothing you could post would surprise me at this point. But there ya go with this picture. It isn't the hat the surprises me, and really not the shotgun shell belt around your neck - because, really, that makes total sense. But the gloves? In bed? I'd dare not question that one any further at this point. Nope. Not gonna do it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> I guess if we're going to share embarrassing and shameful pictures of when we were young.....my season skiing pass photo, 1978?.


James Taylor


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a kid still goob !


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> James Taylor


:shock: He....he does look like me. Holy Cow!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

THIS is my favorite thread!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

How about everyone post their own UWF retro picture. This should get good.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Awww


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Bangs were the thang back then. (or maybe we are old and balding now.:?)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice bangs.....and salmon. Where were you at?

I'm also looking at that rod in the background. I remember my Dad having some similar to that way back when.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You want photos from back in the day? Well...I had to reach back a whole quarter century for this one...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

You clean up nice Johnnycake! .....and you also have bangs!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Here I am in about 1960 after getting into a bees nest behind the garage.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

longbow said:


> Nice bangs.....and salmon. Where were you at?
> 
> I'm also looking at that rod in the background. I remember my Dad having some similar to that way back when.


Westport Washington, circa 1977, I believe. We were there the week Elvis died. It is still my only king salmon. The rod was part of the setup on the charter boat. I caught a king, a silver, and a humpy that day.


----------

